# 2010 Eos Komfort Bluetooth



## pablodel (Dec 6, 2014)

My daughters Eos has all the Bluetooth controls such as the phone button on the steering wheel, and the "BT Audio" option on the stereo's menu screen, but it does not work. I saw online that the Bluetooth module is under the passenger seat. I looked, and sure enough there was a cable there, but no module. I bought 1Z0035729C on Ebay, installed it, and it still did not work. The BT audio was still unavailable (hit it on the touch display, but no response) and my phone would not pair. I took the vehicle to the stereo store and they said the head unit most likely does not have the Bluetooth support. The VW dealer wanted to charge $120 just to run a scan that will tell me if the vehicle ever even had Bluetooth.

What I would like to do is get the built-in Bluetooth to work. Not sure if I have the correct module. Perhaps I should have bought the 7P6035730C? The dash display is the white "full MFD". What am I missing here? Below is a pic of the connector under the seat. Thanks!


----------

